# Kindle Curiosity Question...Not quite a poll...but--



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Curiosity Question:* I LOVE to read (obviously) but; I also LOVE to play Scrabble. My daughter loves to read and LOVES to play Scrabble. (She placed 6th in the New England Scrabble Championships some years back) My question is:

How many Kindle users also love word games such as Scrabble or Crosswords...etc. I think there is a link between loving to read and loving word type activities...YES; NO; MAYBE? Anyone else love Scrabble?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Scrabble.  And British-style ("cryptic") crosswords.  But though we own a game, LR won't play Scrabble with me.  

At least, not a second time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Curiosity Question:* I LOVE to read (obviously) but; I also LOVE to play Scrabble. My daughter loves to read and LOVES to play Scrabble. (She placed 6th in the New England Scrabble Championships some years back) My question is:

How many Kindle users also love word games such as Scrabble or Crosswords...etc. I think there is a link between loving to read and loving word type activities...YES; NO; MAYBE? Anyone else love Scrabble?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I subscribe to Dish Network Games and love to play scrabble and word games on the TV...well, I used to until these boards!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor:  I hear you; between Kindle and these boards...lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

sjc--you posted duplicate threads in two different topics.  I reported it to the Mods, so they can clean them up and combine them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

It would be nice but I just can't see any way that they could make it work on a Kindle. The scroll wheel only goes up and down and not right to left so I don't know how that could work.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a crossword puzzle published in the New York Times. It was a Monday puzzle (easy). I think it was Monday Sept 23 2002 but I might be off by a year.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Scrabble, Boggle and crosswords.  (Suduko too but that's not words)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have always loved crosswords and I play a lot of word games on the computer.  Yes, I think this is a natural extension of a love of reading.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim:  Hmmmm...Bacardi notices "Marge and Rita" overdid it...Thanks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love Scrabble... also love Probe, Boggle, crosswords, etc.
Any type of word game... I am there!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Scrabble, Boggle, and text twist.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I like crosswords. Three letters, Japanese sash, starts with 'O'


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

kindler said:


> It would be nice but I just can't see any way that they could make it work on a Kindle. The scroll wheel only goes up and down and not right to left so I don't know how that could work.


It's like when you play the minesweeper game on Kindle <don't ask > you use the letter keys to do the moving side to side.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I like crosswords. Three letters, Japanese sash, starts with 'O'


Obi


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't play scrabble or do crosswords but do play some word type games on the computer occassionally


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> It's like when you play the minesweeper game on Kindle <don't ask > you use the letter keys to do the moving side to side.


Oh, okay. I forgot all about that game. I'll have to take a look at it. Thanks!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Obi


Jim, you're a veritable Eugene T. Maleska!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

kindler said:


> Oh, okay. I forgot all about that game. I'll have to take a look at it. Thanks!


No, you don't want to play it...that was my point. It is slow and it froze my Kindle. Make sure you have something to unfreeze it, just in case. I wouldn't try to play it again; I'll just stick to reading on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Jim, you're a veritable Eugene T. Maleska!


I love Maleska's cryptics! High praise indeed.



Spoiler



If it weren't so damn facetious.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I had a crossword puzzle published in the New York Times. It was a Monday puzzle (easy). I think it was Monday Sept 23 2002 but I might be off by a year.
> 
> L


That is a real claim to fame. I am impressed. I am a huge Will Shortz fan.

Can you post your crossword here? Or is it now "property of NYT"..?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is a real claim to fame. I am impressed. I am a huge Will Shortz fan.
> 
> Can you post your crossword here? Or is it now "property of NYT"..?


Actually, I just found the paper. It was Monday, September 8 2003. So I had the wrong date and the wrong year! At least I remembered it was a Monday.

I'll see if I can find a copy to post. That puzzle was written on a laptop several generations earlier than the one I am using now, but I am sure I can find it in the archive on my ancient desktop in the office.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I had a crossword puzzle published in the New York Times. It was a Monday puzzle (easy). I think it was Monday Sept 23 2002 but I might be off by a year.
> 
> L


Wow, Leslie you are my hero! That's awesome!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely love scrabble! But hubby won't play with me any more unless I mellow him up with a glass of wine first. He is extremely competitive and hates losing and it is a little off-putting when he insists on spending 30 minutes staring at his tiles before he deigns to make a word. I love the game any way.

Leslie having a crossword puzzle published in the NYT is definitely reaching the pinnacle! We hereby dub you Leslie the Word Queen.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria your hubby sounds like mine! He loves to play Trivia Pursuit because he ALWAYS wins. I always win scrabble & he gets grouchy, also takes him forever to make a word!   Hubby is a history, science buff.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Leslie you are my hero! That's awesome!
> 
> Betsy


Well, it was a short lived career! I sort of did it to prove to myself I could do it, then retired from the puzzle writing business.

I found the file for the puzzle. It is in .puz format -- Across Lite. If anyone would like to copy, send me a PM with your email address and I'll shoot it right out to you.

The title is "Old Friends."

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to do crosswords. Usually online.  One puzzle a few years ago (DT) that I could not solve had two hard words.  A TV character,  and I don't do Tv and A day at the movis,  meaning Doris.  The two words I could not solve were my First and Last name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Absolutely love scrabble! But hubby won't play with me any more unless I mellow him up with a glass of wine first. He is extremely competitive and hates losing and it is a little off-putting when he insists on spending 30 minutes staring at his tiles before he deigns to make a word. I love the game any way.
> 
> Leslie having a crossword puzzle published in the NYT is definitely reaching the pinnacle! We hereby dub you Leslie the Word Queen.


Buy a chess clock. Set it to a pre-determined amount of time, say 90 minutes each. That way, if he takes half an hour for one turn, that only gives his an hour for all his remaining turns.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if Scrabulous is coming back to Facebook? What's the status of the lawsuit between Hasbro (Scrabble) and Scrabulous? Any updates?

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I miss Acrophobia.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> I like to do crosswords. Usually online. One puzzle a few years ago (DT) that I could not solve had two hard words. A TV character, and I don't do Tv and A day at the movis, meaning Doris. The two words I could not solve were my First and Last name.


Ha! Too funny!


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not so hot with Scrabble, but I do love me some crosswords. During my lunch hour I do both the local paper's crossword and the NYT to #1 Replace the brain cells I lost while dealing with the public, and #2 To avoid being sucked into the bitch-sessions my co-workers have in the lunchroom (usually about dealing with the public).

I think there is a definite correlation between Kindle owners (or readers in general) and the love of word games.

I also love puppies and chocolate jimmies on my donuts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone ever see Snow Cake?  The scrabble game between Alan Rickman and Sigourney Weaver (very verbal autistic) is priceless.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do miss Scrabulous and I do love Texas Twist and Boggle as well; but Scrabble-- we have the deluxe 50th anniversary edition with the electronic timer, travel scrabble, and hand held scrabble. (hand held is awesome don't need another player/play against the unit). There is an _alternative scrabble site_ where you play against the computer; the only *drawback* is you play on your honor because if you put an illegal word it accepts it and doesn't challenge it. Here is the link: http://web.ukonline.co.uk/g.pearson/scrabble/scrabble.htm

****Read Below...Interesting story****

*I once, strike me if I'm lying, scored 404 on one turn*: I was playing against my mother's best friend from Florida. I was hoarding my my Q U Z waiting for an opening. I drew a blank and S R E there was already a word beginning with i going horizontally; at the lower board the word peck was already placed horizontally. I placed the Q on the left center triple, going down, I used my U (used the existing i from that previous word) my blank as the first Z my "real" Z on the double letter score then my E R S the; S landed on the second triple and turned the horizontal word peck into *s*peck...Quizzers was triple word double letter z triple word and speck the S in speck landed me that triple plus 50 extra points for using all my letters. So quizzers got me 315; speck got me 39 plus the 50 bonus points = 405. Then she challenged the word quizzers and lost her turn to boot.

We still talk about it til this day; every time she comes up we play...and she brings that time up. It was a coincidence and the luck of the draw but I'll never forget the excitement. To this day she calls me a little shi_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

sjc: LR won't play me ever again because I emptied my cradle making "abattoir."  And she challenged me.  It was a very lopsided final score.  Oddly, she has since run into the word over and over.

Thus endeth my Scrabble playing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim:  The neat thing we did with our travel scrabble:  We kept score on a thick compact spiral bound note book but we dated every game and wrote where we were:  The book now dates back about 13 years or so and has been countless places; everywhere from Michigan to Florida and then some.  To the beach, on airplanes, the stock car races etc... It's kind of neat to thumb through the pages and reminisce.  My kids were so little when we started it.  We've even played people from other countries at an international school event.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

My future-ex-wife and I once shared a house with another couple, and our usual evening passtime was Bridge.  But every so often, we'd put away the cards and break out the Trivial Pursuit or the Scrabble.  (It would always come down at the end to me vs. the female half of the other couple.)  I miss that.  I realllllly miss that.  But after one shellacking, LR absolutely refuses to allow the game out of the closet.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.  My daughter used to play Scrabble online when she was in middle school and she would be kicking butt; when the opponent would ask her age; when she replied 13, 14 they would quit on her because she would be blowing their doors off...talk about sore losers.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Although I love to read, I CAN'T SPELL!  So scrabble, crossword puzzles, written word games all kill me!
I do love Sudoku, give me numbers any day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

1,1 2,3,5,8,13,21


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

are those for me?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> are those for me?


Yes, mommy. but here's the final gift: 34.

Since you're the mommy, you can name them.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I subscribe to _Games_ magazine for the two Cryptics in it every month. I usually finish one and a half a month so I have quite a backlog of unfinished puzzles.


Spoiler



I know the answers are in the back!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 1,1 2,3.5,8,13,21


Jim, did you put the decimal between 3 and 5 just to trick us? And shouldn't it begin with 0?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, did you put the decimal between 3 and 5 just to trick us? And shouldn't it begin with 0?
> 
> Betsy


It should not begin with 0.

I think the . between 3 and 5 is a missprint.

It represents how many pairs of rabbits you have at one month intervals assuming they reach breeding age in two months and each generation has the same number of males and females.

I think. . . .

ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, did you put the decimal between 3 and 5 just to trick us? And shouldn't it begin with 0?
> 
> Betsy


1) It was a typo.
2) It can, but usually doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

It's called a Fibonacci sequence. Each number in the sequence is the sum of the two numbers preceding it. Although taken originally from Sanskrit poetics and Indian mathematics, it was first used in the West by Leonardo of Pisa (aka Fibonacci) to, as Ann indicated, describe the increase in a (biologically unrealistic) group of breeding rabbits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibonacci_number


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew it was a Fibonacci, didn't know about the rabbits.  As a math major, I tend to add 0 to series if they fit...  Quilters use the Fibonacci without the zero.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Quickfics;  I so hear you my friend.  I used to work at the catty school department...the lunchroom was exactly as you described it.  I used to lunch in my car with an apple and a good book (pre-kindle days).  Now, I work with 5 men and me...love it; never a single argument...everyone gets along, no claws, eye-gouging, backstabbing...and every one of those 5 treat me with the utmost respect.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> ...and every one of those 5 treat me with the utmost respect.


I imagine they'd be in fear for their lives if they didn't.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I love Scrabble, like many of you. I recommend the Scrabble game for iPhone. It's $7.99 - the most expensive app I've purchased - but well worth it.

Anybody else like NPR's Sunday puzzle? The podcast is on my Zune and it's a favorite of mine.

I am the Chute family Boggle king, known far and wide throughout my modest realm.

This is a fun movie if you're a puzzle nut:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't tried the Sunday puzzle.... But I love Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Scott:  more like in fear for their jobs...my boss only thinks he's the boss...lol.  Actually we were kind of joking about that at work the other day.  My boss said he couldn't imagine even beginning to train anyone.  I told him I'd cut him a deal; he doesn't retire until my two kids are done with college and we'll lock up the shop for good together.  Then he, his wife, me and my hubby will go on a decadent vacation somewhere.


----------

